# Logo



## MRB1975 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe in Photoshop ein Logo erstellt.

Aber naja leider ist es nur "relativ" einfach und sieht irgendwie nicht so toll aus. 
Ich finde, dass es irgendwie "fad/langweilig" aussieht.
Naja, bin auch nicht so der Creativ-Designer Typ und das Programm überfordert mich da schon etwas, wenn ich ehrlich sein darf. Aber ich bin schon mal ganz froh, dass mir da überhaupt was eingefallen ist.

Ich dachte mir , dass es mit dem Bereich 
Buchhaltung zu tun haben sollte. Der Name selbst sollte integriert sein/bleiben.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tipps geben oder 
vielleicht irgendwie da weiterhelfen. 
Wäre sehr dankbar und würde mich darüber sehr freuen.

Vorab vielen Dank.

Marc


----------



## smileyml (4. Juni 2012)

Da frage ich doch erstmal wofür du das Logo nutzen willst?


----------



## MRB1975 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo und danke für Deine Nachricht,
nun ich habe mich selbständig gemacht, zumindest versuche ich das.
Ich programmiere Software im Bereich der Buchhaltung.


----------



## ink (7. Juni 2012)

Moin
Ich gebe nur mal einen kleinen Denkanstoss:
Weniger ist mehr.

Das Thema, was du versuchst umzusetzen, ist sehr komplex und schwierig für den Betrachter greifbar, wenn man es nicht "richtig" macht.

Wenn du es selber machen möchtest, bleib bei einer reinen Wortmarke (Nur Schrift ohne SchnickSchnack), mit ner Subline zB. mit dem was du tust in Schlagworten.
Bei der Wahl der Typo würde ich auf eine viel in der Buchhaltung eingesetzte Schrift zurück greifen (hiermit meine ich nicht die Calibri  ) oder sowas in der Art.
Schön sachlich, nicht zu verspielt und gut gesetzt.

Damit kann man bereits schon gute Ergebnisse bekommen.

Andernfalls nimmst du Geld in die Hand und gibst es einem gutem Grafikdesigner, der deine Präsenz visualisiert und dir damit einen guten Auftritt gibt.

(Ich bin ein Fan von Ganz oder Gar nicht, denn gut gemeint ist nicht gleich gut gemacht)

Somit hab ich meine Gedanken kurz vor dem Schlaf noch mitgeteilt.

Beste


----------



## MRB1975 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo und vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Ich habe mir Deinen Tipp bzw. Tipps durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Du hast absolut recht. Eine "übliche" Schrift, ohne großartiges Geschnörksel.
Hab mir jetzt ein anderes Logo überlegt. Gefällt mir auch irgendwie besser.

Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------

